

How does a graphic designer reach early-stage startups for branding projects? - micmac99

I&#x27;m a graphic designer looking to reach early-stage startups to offer my brand identity creation services.<p>I have used Twitter and LinkedIn to get my name out there, and the activity so far is really encouraging, but I haven&#x27;t found anyone ready or willing to sign me up yet, so I&#x27;m looking for other avenues as well.<p>I have been trained in &quot;old-school&quot; marketing techniques as far as self-promotion, but the marketing landscape is changing and I don&#x27;t want to come off as pushy or spamming; I DO want to be noticed, and by the right people at the right stage.<p>The startup scene is so different from the way &quot;small business&quot; has traditionally worked. It is very exciting, and a little new to me but I think it&#x27;s really the best &quot;new frontier&quot; for graphic guys like me to make any significant impact in our profession&#x2F;industry going forward.<p>My challenge is understanding the startup culture so I feel comfortable presenting my services and talents to startups, and they feel comfortable using them.<p>I live in Phoenix but really want very much to work with startups nationwide and globally, and not limit myself to any one region.<p>Eventually I want to build a brick-and-mortar design&#x2F;branding&#x2F;marketing firm with real employees supporting me, but that will take clients and funding.<p>I have seen similar comments to the effect that AngelList and f6s are good places to submit interest, do you think those will work?<p>What works best? How can I best put my best foot forward? I&#x27;m excited about the possibilities, but feel like just having a website and hoping folks will come by, is not making enough of a marketing effort.
======
bioflava
Your goal is unrealistic. Start local and small. Find a local small business
that needs a branding refresh. Do an amazing job. From this you will get the
best kind of marketing - word of mouth. With the referrals you get from this,
do an amazing job again and again.

Don't limit yourself to startups - this is why you are failing. Take any
business that needs design (they all need design). Never turn down work. Treat
every job as if your life depends on it (it does).

If you do all of the above consistently for a couple years, then and only then
will you get the client base you desire. When that happens, still take the
small jobs.

~~~
micmac99
With all due respect, I will disagree with your advice to a large degree. I've
tried what you are suggesting, literally for years. No success, and it's not
for lack of talent or skill on my part, aesthetically speaking.

In my local area (I've lived several places), there is so much competition for
the "small jobs", and so few local small businesses that actually care about
the value of amazing design (or who can afford to pay the fees needed for a
designer to actually be in business) - no matter how much you try to educate
them - that it's really not worth it to go after such small fish.

If I'm going to spend my time and effort educating potential clients on the
value of and need for branding, I want it to be on those businesses that 1)
have growth potential, 2) are at the beginning stages of their lives, when the
need is greatest and 3) run by people who have the greatest probability of
"getting it", i.e., actually able to comprehend that there is a value to
excellent, well-thought-out creativity and that sometimes that value justifies
a little bit higher price than $99.

Joe's Body Shop or Jim's Plumbing or Karen's Flower Shop or Martha's Nail
Salon are frankly not an adequate target audience for most designers who
aspire to make some major impact, and in most cities those kind of businesses
are at least 50% of small business (excluding national franchises/chain
operations which dominate in many cities). They are perfectly content to have
their name plastered on the side of their truck and leave it at that. I want
to create solutions for businesses that are a little bit more meaningful. Once
I do a couple of those, I think the word of mouth will build from there.

And maybe some of these other kinds of businesses will see what I do, and that
it's awesome, and that it has the potential to help drive revenue by helping
build respect and credibility with the public, and those businesses will then
try to convince ME that their business is worth MY time, instead of the other
way around.

I am encouraged by my self-promo efforts so far, but I'm always looking for
ideas from people who have a knowledge of the startup scene.

------
evertonfuller
Do you have a link to your site that works? Your Twitter one is down.

~~~
micmac99
[http://micmac99.wix.com/msreeddesign](http://micmac99.wix.com/msreeddesign)

